# School Days (h-game) Chinese auto-translation



## martin88 (Oct 1, 2008)

So I've played School Days through the first five chapters, for which there are Chinese translation patch available. 

5.0 | 5.1
The translation patch is flawless in my opinion. Some screenshots of the game with patch applied:


 



So in order to get through the last chapter, I was following the story guide written by other people, and it works well.
(Partly also because I am Chinese and can usually get the gist of the meaning of sentences by looking at Kanji (Chinese characters) and listening for simple phrases I know)

But then I saw the tool ATGH, which can capture the texts being displayed in J-Games.
Most people use the tool with ATLAS to translate the text into English, automatically through clipboard monitoring.

But there's not any automation tools that works with Japanese-Chinese translator, so I wrote an AutoIt script that does this automatically.
The translator I use is cracked j.Beijing v6, which I must say really impresses me for a machine translator. 
It's made by KODENSHA, you can try it out online here.

Here's a screenshot of the automation in the works: 




Now I can also play Summer Days, which is an alternate universe prequel to School Days, with automatic Chinese translation.


----------



## da_head (Oct 1, 2008)

no english? o wellz. man i remb watchin this anime. it was sum messed up shit lol


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 1, 2008)

I've played around 20% of this game before, too bad I had 2 other VNs I still haven't finished.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Oct 1, 2008)

Give us the delicious CG pack?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw all the School Days hentai scenes on teh internets. It's what the anime should've been.


----------



## martin88 (Oct 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Give us the delicious CG pack?


The game is fully animated, there's no still images CG pack. 

But there are converted videos of the h-scenes in the game on the net.


----------



## Orc (Oct 1, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I saw all the School Days hentai scenes on teh internets. It's what the anime should've been.


Is this the anime you told me that was based on my real life?


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 1, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------

